# Problems with Husky E103774 Compressor



## clark77494

I have a 3 year old Husky Compressor and after about 2 minutes of the motor being on it throws the circuit breaker on the air tank. Is it a bad circuit breaker or something electrical? 

It's a 26 Gallon, 150 PSI, 110 Volt unit.

Clark


----------



## Romore

Circuit breaker on the air tank Do you mean the pressure switch is kicking out too soon? If so it may need to be replaced. I notice you mention it puts out 150 psi with a 110V motor. The motor is going to work hard to reach that pressure, the cb on the motor may be popping. Lower the pressure to 125psi or convert the motor to 220V if dual voltage.


----------



## tractornut

It may also be a defective run capacitor


----------



## shanonmethod

In my opinion it's power socket problem.Check all machine wires with main power sockets.


----------

